# RS6 Ad pic.



## VR6-Racer (Apr 29, 2002)

Does any have the picture in the Euro mags with the RS6 and two bones in the back in the shape of an X? If someone does please share.


----------



## VR6-Racer (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: RS6 Ad pic. (VR6-Racer)*

Any one have it or a link to it? 
...anyone here?


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: RS6 Ad pic. (VR6-Racer)*

I don't, but I got to sit in an RS6 today...










[Modified by thescirocco.com, 11:18 PM 1-21-2003]


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: RS6 Ad pic. (thescirocco.com)*

could the picture be any bigger??


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: RS6 Ad pic. (III)*











[Modified by thescirocco.com, 10:28 AM 1-11-2003]


----------

